# Mila, С Днём Рождения!



## iolka

*
Mila, от всей души
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!*

Желаю радости всегда
И настроения бодрого,
Не знать печали никогда
И в жизни всего доброго.
Никогда не унывать,
Не видеть огорчения
И дни с улыбкой начинать,
Как в этот День Рождения!


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю Основателя!


----------



## Drongo

*Mila*, Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и пожеланиям! Желаю тебе здоровья, счастья и радости столько много как самая длинная дорога! :good2: Чтобы по этой дороге всегда с тобой шли твои верные друзья, на которых можно всегда положиться. И чтобы путешествие по этой дороге всегда было с песней и конечно же с облаками.  С Днём Рождения! :victory:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ2b6jUtzk4


----------



## Сашка

С днем рожденья! Всего наилучшего!


----------



## Drongo

А чего в календаре нет упоминаний о дне рождении Милы?


----------



## iolka

Drongo написал(а):


> А чего в календаре нет упоминаний о дне рождении Милы?


потому что часы форума настроены по Украине, а у меня уже 1 сентября


----------



## Drongo

iolka написал(а):


> потому что часы форума настроены по Украине


А, точно, я ж забыл, надо бы глобус Украины поискать. :biggrin: Всемирный временной сервер Украины.

Хто б мог додуматься до такого?







Или до такого(правда эта карта будет понятна только украинцам. :sarcastic: там много от наших реалий потитики и т.д.)



Спойлер


----------



## Arbitr

Жизнь коротка, не забывайте,
И горько, радостно ли Вам,
Не годы к жизни прибавляйте,
А прибавляйте жизнь к годам.
Желаю жить Вам долго-долго,
И быть всегда самой собой,
Оригинальной, мудрой, строгой,
Душевной, доброй и простой.

Мила, с днём рождения ВАС))


----------



## edde

Поздравляю! Желаю счастья и крепкого здоровья. arty2:


----------



## akok

*С Днем Рожденья, Mila*

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## ТроПа

С днём рождения.
Здоровья и успехов во всём.


----------



## icotonev

С Днем Рождения!





Будьте энергичным, здоровыми и счастливыми!


----------



## Mila

*iolka, Alex.M, Drongo, Сашка, Arbitr, edde, akoK, ТроПа , icotonev, *ребята ВСЕМ огромное спасибо ! Очень приятно!


----------



## whop

Поздравляю!
Успехов, здоровья и хорошего настроения!


----------



## zaq

​


----------



## Mila

*whop, zaq*, спасибо!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю. Здоровья, счастья и по больше детишек!!! И что бы все у вас, в жизни сбывалось!!!:victory:


----------



## alena

*Mila*, поздравляю с Днем рождения! 







Сегодня день рожденья твой,

А сколько стукнуло - неважно.

Так будь же вечно молодой,

Ведь жизнь дана нам лишь однажды!

Не будем мы о том тужить,

Что лет нам прибавляют дни рожденья,

Ведь главное - суметь их так прожить,

Чтоб места не было для сожаленья.

Желаю жизни полной до краев,

Чтоб не было в душе ненастья,

Короче, говоря без лишних слов, -

Большого человеческого счастья!


----------



## Tiare

*Mila*, с Днем Рождения!!! 

Пусть солнце светит ласково,
Лучисто и приветливо,
Цветы в хрустальной вазочке
Стоят в воде кокетливо,

Улыбка будет радостной
Всегда, как в день рождения,
И целый год окажется
Счастливым продолжением!


----------



## Mila

*Alex1983, alena, Tiare,* Спасибо!


----------



## Денис

*Поздравляю!*


----------



## OKshef

*Mila*, прошу прощения за опоздание (командировка, отсутствие интернета и пр.)
От души поздравляю с днем рождения, выражаю огромную благодарность за титаническую работу на форуме и в его разделе посвященном семерке (Win 7), желаю, чтобы лето (в душЕ) никогда не заканчивалось. И в подтверждение сказанному


Спойлер: скромный букет











Спасибо! С праздником!


----------

